# Best paint for t shirts



## digardner (May 19, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this so need some advice please. I want to know the most suitable paint to use for hand stencilling on t shirts. The ones I have seen say the garments need pre washing before painting which obviously is not ideal.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

In our studio we use this additive for acrylic paint:
Liquitex Fabric Medium - BLICK art materials
Then again, we have a lot of acrylic paint laying around, but it seems to work well. You do need to heat treat it for it to be washable. You can do that in the dryer or a heat press.

Edit: as far as pre-washing, if it is cotton, I would make sure you get pre-shrunk garments. For blends, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------

